# LOST CANOE PADDLE- IN THE ROYAL GORGE 071705



## openboater (Jul 22, 2005)

Last week- Sunday the 17th- Yes, I flipped at off the wall, swam, and lost my Werner Bandit Paddle. There is a reward.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

were you in a very well used yellow canoe? red pfd? 

I didn't see your paddle, but wondered if you were the fellow we saw both sat on brown's and sunday puting in right ahead of us??

sorry to hear it...


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*lost paddle*

OB:

sorry, no info on paddle, but just curious how you got out after wall slammer? extra paddle? how is the gorge, or gorge type of run in whitewater canoe? - i mainly kayak but do have a whitewater canoe in my fleet. - is it possible to run thru sunshine, or similar type drop without totally swamping? 

sorry for the open boating ignorance - don't mean to offend, just don't really understand how to not get worked in that kind of drop.

S


----------



## OpenBoatBob (Nov 3, 2003)

*Royal Gorge/Open Boat*

No info here on the missing Bandit either  . I lost my best Mitchell blade in a dump atop Barrel Springs last weekend, which I also have to post. But in answer to Steve, "yes, everything in the Upper Ark has been run by OC boaters, including Pine Creek. Of course levels as well as skill affect how much water intake is an issue, but there are a number of us in State and I'm sure many from out of State who run the Gorge regularly. I ran it the past couple of weekends in July; once I went over at the top of Sunshine and then ran the rest full of water; the previous time ran the entire thing in the toughest route I could determine and was nearly dry, in a yellow, solo Dagger Ocoee. "
Good luck to "Open Boater" on the Bandit. For all the raft paddles we all find each trip, you'd think someone would find the Werner.


----------

